# Kansas City Area 2014



## moreldreams

Anxiously waiting for the season to start. Please post here so we can all use the posting for getting out there this season. What are your thoughts on the season. I am thinking it will be at least another week and half before they are up. Most of my hunts are SE of Kansas City.


----------



## kc rm hunter

They may be a bit late this year :roll: LOL


----------



## boone

Get ready Dreamer for your dreams are about to come true,Good Luck and God Bless.


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

average timing bout mid april. Last couple years been early. Kc area looks to be about 10 day out. Lets hope for a slow start,strong middle and a slow end


----------



## kb

Shoot, lets go for picking till out eyes bleed, or at least fingers. KC you may be right on later, Long as it stays wet. Up here in the ST.JOE tundra we had a loooong coooold winter. You guys got a lot of rain that way this week hope it keeps on coming, no floods of course.


----------



## reeldeal

Kc area
Checked all my early spots and some new ones and nothing yet. The soil is at 43-47 degrees, soft and plenty of moisture 2-3 inches down. We should be picking some small ones by Friday or Saturday in my opinion.


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

South kc has higher soil temps, full sun 52~53 in several areas.


----------



## logjumper

thanks for the info…..going to look today….if i don't find a thing,its always a nice walk ….happy trails,good luck ,ill let you know if i find some…


----------



## kc rm hunter

I haven't been out for mushrooms yet,don't think it's quite time......may have to check the early river bottoms this weekend but have a feeling it will still be a little early because of the indicators.It's pretty unproductive to get the boat on the river and waste a half a day for some thimble sized greys but I always seem to do it anyways ....Good Luck out there fellow shroomers!!!!!


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

Walked around a bit today in them river bottoms and didn't see any reds......so i'd say we got a few. Close but the next few days may work wonders.


----------



## jim

Got my tic spray and cotton mesh bags in my car. READY for this season. Good Luck y'all!!!


----------



## mockingbird

My husband and i live in Bates County and also have a few spots we hunt on in Cass… we haven't found a thing yet! We came across one baby mayapple yesterday - maybe that's an indication that the morels will be here soon. I would guess another week or 2 and they'll be popping up. Last year was a great year and hopefully this year will be as well!


----------



## thereaper

I'm assuming morelhunters.com has inaccurate reports? They're showing them around KC and even further north on the KS side. I'm in Omaha but when they start popping in KC it's always a good indicator.


----------



## mockingbird

TheReaper: I can assure you that my report is not inaccurate. The only thing I can think of, is maybe the KC area has had more rain than we have. We'll see -- and be sure, we'll continue looking and report as soon as we find something!


----------



## thereaper

No, I believe your report for sure. I think the progression map may not accurate. It's hard to believe when there aren't any pictures or even accounts of the finds. Hopefully they pop this weekend!


----------



## brando

I'm in south KC, I went to my spots and had no luck yesterday.


----------



## morelquest

I think like most everyone else, gonna try my luck tomorrow (Sat. 4/12). Probably still too early, but hate just sitting and waiting. Good luck all...


----------



## jetcar

Maypops are up, asparagus is up &amp; at picking size. Those usually make "just OK" clues that morels may be up.

Looks like the rain tomorrow will help. Although it doesn't sound like morels aren't widespread around KC yet, I'm sure there are some nice flushes in the right microclimates under trees that didn't make it through the winter. I sure haven't seen any yet!


----------



## morelquest

I found one very small one today, maybe an inch tall. I found the ground to be extremely dry. Hopefully rain the next few days will help. I'm thinking next weekend will be better.


----------



## reeldeal

Anyone have any idea what this hard freeze Monday night is going to do to the morels?


----------



## morelmaniac96

Last year in the STL, I went out April 20th after a freeze here. Walked up on a patch of 200+ Morels around 1 stump. They all thawed fine and the rest of the season went good. Lets hope all is good this year also. Good luck to all.


----------



## independencemorel

Went out today for about 3 hours in the sprinkling rain before it started pouring. Had no luck. Keep looking.


----------



## jim

Went out yesterday in the rain. Wasn't really expecting to find any shrooms, but also didn't expect to find my spot bulldozed over. Not a tree nor bush left.


----------



## reeldeal

Anyone else hear about some lady stumbling across the motherload in St Joe yesterday? I guess it was the radio but I didn't hear it.


----------



## thereaper

Someone posted a small find in St. Joe only showed 2 mushrooms not sure if that's all they found. It was on the morelhunters.com Facebook group. Had an actual picture with receipt though so very legit.


----------



## moreldreams

Well going out this afternoon to check my early spots....hoping to find something. Anyone else having any luck?


----------



## loloblueeyes

Went out yesterday to a virgin spot I found last year, no luck. I am terrible at the little Grey's though. Heard some are size of an eraser...... I think it is too cold. We need some humidity. Going out Saturday morning.....but I doubt it will be fruitful. I have end of next week and beginning of the one after off of work just to shroom hunt. I hope it warms up Monday and on!


----------



## kccatfish

They are up in KC but are still rather small


----------



## shroominsara

I'm about 50 miles South of KC and just found my first patch of about 20 tiny grays.


----------



## loloblueeyes

I think middle of next week will be great. I have vacation timed pretty well


----------



## lewis7281

Found 2 yellows in riverside on south facing hill..


----------



## morelquest

Went back out to the river bottoms again, didn't find any Morels, but I did find a dozen or so good sized reds. Not sure what that means, I'm guessing reds pop before actual morels, but have zero experience with reds.


----------



## kcfungusfanatic

Found about 60 little Morels this morning. Someone else was already hitting the area, so I picked them - about a pound. My brother-in-law found twice as many. Morels for dinner tonight!


----------



## reeldeal

Were those little ones in creek bottoms? I found a handful of little ones in thickets nears creeks today.


----------



## moreldreams

Only found two today eastern Jackson County.. They were yellows not greys. I would post a pic if someone would tell me how.


----------



## moreldreams

Okay I figured it out here is the pic


----------



## smguffer

ive been doing some research and from what i can tell there are only 3 species of morels in missouri: yellow, black, and half-free

are people calling them greys thinking they're different than yellows, or calling them greys simply because some yellows appear to be greyish on the inside(pits)?

or are there really morels with grey coloring on their ridges in MO?


----------



## kcboom

We looked for an a few hours and gave up today. I've probably put 10 hours in this week. Then we walked to the park and my son said "there's a morel!". Before I could even process what he said he popped it out of the ground and I knew it was about to get real. We looked around and they were everywhere! All this time they were about 100 feet from my front door. 

http://s1008.photobucket.com/user/lexdechris23/media/morel_zps6c0a41b8.jpg.html

http://s1008.photobucket.com/user/lexdechris23/media/morel2_zps8ded697c.jpg.html

http://s1008.photobucket.com/user/lexdechris23/media/morel1_zpsba040965.jpg.htmll


----------



## kcboom

Waldo area in south KC by the way..


----------



## coralstar

According to the Missouri Mycological Society, there are 4. Morchella semilibera, Morchella deliciosa, Morchella angusticeps and Morchella esculenta crassipes. You can find pictures and descriptions on their website. www.momyco.org. Look under Research and Vouchered Fungi.


----------



## jack

These are the new Morel names per DNA


<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/F3large_zpsa46001b6.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/IMGP0001-3_zpsda7358bf.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>

<a href="http://s1197.photobucket.com/user/mushroomjack1/media/F2large_zps374b632c.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







</a>


----------



## kcfungusfanatic

ReelDeal. I found my mushrooms on the river bottom early in the morning.There are a lot there, but there are a lot of people looking. Still, until it rains, it's the best place to look. It's too bad people don't let the mushrooms mature, but nobody does, because somebody else won't, so neither do I  There are always a few missed. After the rain, my normal spots should have some. Those, I let mature into nice size morels, because they are in out of the way places. Good hunting!


----------



## smguffer

thanks Jack. those are all here in MO?


----------



## justinwh

I found 250 today


----------



## jetcar

Plenty of big yellows and very large mature ones out there. Grabbed about 4-5# of them &amp; left many many hundreds if not thousands of those little tiny thimble sized ones that are just now popping. I realize that some people do pick those but I don't. Guessing i only took 10-20% of what I saw out there... there's always enough for everyone if you can find the time to get out there. Shaping up to be a good year!


----------



## kb

jetcar, thanks for leaving the little ones. Don't know why people pick those tiny ones.


----------



## kc rm hunter

I'm sorry but I picked them ALL!!! Please forgive me :-?


----------



## shitakewarrior

Found 5 small yellows in morel spot but that was it so far. Not picking them till they're bigger. Hoping for some rain to bring out the flushes.


----------



## lhhamilt

KB this is the old Mushroomhead from years passed. I am thinking about making it up to Bethany, MO again this year...next week be any good?


----------



## jetcar

Haha - no forgiveness needed. I mainly just wanted to comment on the idea that someone else will come through and pick the tiny ones if you don't, because it's not always true. The handful of folks I hunt with leave them alone because the whole metro area is full of good sized ones. They're a very, very common mushroom in MO &amp; KS compared to other edibles. Pick whatever makes you happy!

it's really nice out there &amp; I hope everyone is having fun if they're finding them or not. Oh, and the black trumpets are up if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## chasmonster

Found 10 small ones in Knob town along little blue in marshy flat, private land. it's time good luck one and all.


----------



## stevent_86

I didn't realize they would grow bigger. But good to know. I will leave the smaller ones from now on.


----------



## frednorf

Walked about 5 miles in my prime spots near Independence MO. april 22nd after a big rain the day before,found none,need more rain &amp; higher temps. I am going one last try this weekend &amp; if I don't find any then this year will be crummy just like last year here in KC. I might go to my secret place in KS. near Hillsdale lake,25 years ago I found 25 gallons but it's a hour 15 min. drive but if there well worth it.


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

Your secret spot around hillsdale lake is not so secert anymore. .....why out a spot? Where in independence did you to?


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

We need rain! Everybody think RAIN. Rain dance please.


----------



## kccatfish

Awfully dry in KC. We have had a good season so far. all this moisture coming next week it will be on big time!


----------



## greggster

Come on down to the Spfld area! We aint afraid to share!


----------



## greggster

Springfield is about a week ahead of ya all. Come on down if ya can make the trip, but stay up high,just off the beaten path, cuz the creeks aint hitting 'em yet, still a little chilly in the hollers. They are plentiful down at Busiek State Forest,about 20 miles south of Spfld on the way towards Branson, and we don't mind sharing. Bring ur boots, cuz ya need to cross the crick, and head up the trail past the old cemetery, God's country. Ya all come see us, and make sure ya say hi to the 4-eyed- bow-legged dude with the big sack! 8-O


----------



## dcry8c

Hey guys, I'm up in KC here for the next 4 years due to a career change, so if anyone would like some extra eyes when they go hunting by all means let me know as I'd love to go with. I have no idea where to go up here, and don't have any contacts with land owners so if you're willing to share a bit of the bounty (if we find some) I'd love to go with someone experienced!

I've been going for 30+ years around the Springfield area, but just need some direction, or a hunting partner up this way.

Thanks! Damon

Feel free to text or call anytime.... 417-eight-60-8710

I don't have a lotta time as I'm taking 25 and a half hours this semester in professional school, but definitely want a few batches of morels this season before it's over. (I'm located in the Grandview area if that matters)


----------



## erinandchris

My boyfriend and I are really excited as this is our first season together, he's saying all this rain we're getting will be great for hunting them. Our 3 children are really excited too. We're thinking about Just pulling off of 291 and looking as their are some pretty good sized wooded hills from independence to liberty. Anybody every have luck there? Good luck to you all and good hunting! P.s. I know nobody ever wants to come up off their good spots, but we have kIds that are just dying to get them some morels.... LOL do it for the children.


----------



## greggster

To dcry8c: Since you don't know anyone up there, you might try out at Lake Jacomo, just east of Lee's Summit, off of hwy 291. Pretty area, lots of woods, and open to the public. Good luck!


----------



## creekfinds

Just found my first morels of the season this evening in Clinton County. Four small and two medium yellows. Found them on the southern edge of a berm.


----------



## kb

KC , dang those were some I left to grow. Mushroomhead, there may be some out by this weekend up north, I really think the next 10 days from this weekend will prime time up there. They have been plenty wet. If you need a spot to hunt deer or turkey let me know. Still have land up that way. Believe me KC the ones I am talking about are the size of eraser heads, I can't hardly even see them.


----------



## cnichols0021

Hey ALL! This is my first post. I finally found my first batch of shrooms today. I went last weekend and almost everyday earlier this week after work; nothing, until today. I believe this rain helped a lot and hopefully the next three days of sunshine will make it seem like shooting fish in a barrel. Today, somewhere near the KCI airport, at an undisclosed honey hole ;-) I found 22 small yellows and 4 large false morels. Found them all near the top of a south facing hillside that was lightly wooded with average leaf litter. Haven't seen any signs in the lower areas and creek beds. Posting pics in a bit. 

I tried to get my girlfriend to go for the first time last weekend, and after one tick, she wasn't having it. Needless to say, she will not be going again. If anyone would like to meet up and hit the woods I'd be happy to have a hunting partner to share the excitement with. Took the day off tomorrow so I'll be in the woods early. Same on Saturday. Call or text Chris: (573) Eight 64-072 One

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!


----------



## cnichols0021




----------



## cnichols0021




----------



## cnichols0021

Last try to get the photo to show up...


----------



## darryl

Try this:

http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l63/cnichols0021/Morels/photo_zps516b105c.jpg


----------



## morelican

Found this morning in my front yard in Independence. I cut a large root off an elm tree two years ago, saw three or four last year. This one is about two inches tall.


----------



## cnichols0021

Thanks Darryl. Would you mind telling me how you got that picture to show up? I have more from this weekend's hunt that I'd like to share. 

I would like to personally thank Dave and Paul for showing me some very promising spots this weekend. It was a blast. Between Friday and Saturday I netted over 174 mushrooms for a total of 3.75 lbs. After 4 years on the East Coast, where mushrooms are like unicorns, I'd say I have completely redeemed myself.

Good luck Everyone! Happy hunting!


----------



## shitakewarrior

@cnichols0021 The problem with your image was the path to image you provided. If you right-click on the image and click "Copy Image URL" and paste that as the img src it works.


----------



## thunderduckie

OK, new guy here. It's been years since I've had these tasty little things and I'd like to try to hunt some up for myself. Never been, no idea where to look or how to gather them. Would any of you guys be willing to point a beginner in the right direction? I live on the south end of Blue Springs if that give you an idea of where to send me. (Sorry if this is not the right place to post. Still trying to navigate the site.)


----------



## kc rm hunter

Good luck hunting all you Kansas City Morel fanatics!!!!! You too KB!!! :wink:


----------



## mrmrssmith

Found almost 3lbs today in back yards and lots in north KC. All around elms and flat, low areas! Where is everyone?! They are popping up left and right!


----------



## robear81

New to the hunt! So I'm kinda a noob. I have went out several different places around Independence,MO. With no luck till today. Found 2 dozen in 5 hrs. With finding out how to hunt em' I'm sure I will find more! Also I found a great spot around little blue parkway off in the woods and flats in some freshly wet grass under elms and oak trees! <a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## robear81

How do you apply pics using an iphone?


----------



## robear81

<a href=""><img src="" alt="" /></a>


----------



## kb

KC, you need to come up here to Morel World and pick some. Just hop in that boat of yours and buzz on up the old river. I left a big bunch just south of town you can pick on your way up, they should be big enough for your taste. You can pick me up by the Riverboat. I'll be the guy carrying all of the boxes. We just need to fill them to pay for your trip up. I figure downstream is free since you can float. I swear we could have filled your boat last year up north, instead I had to carry all the dang things out by hand. Looks like morels for everyone this year to, not as many yet but I know I'm having fun. Many small ones out that will soon be yellows also. This cool weather will give the season legs.


----------



## robear81

I don't have a boat though. I was hunting right off the banks on the little blue river. If I had a boat that would be great! We can still hunt together just let's know when you plan to go out again? I might bring my Irish lab terrier mix to train to hunt them though. If you say there is that many I'll pick you up in my 4X4 exsplorer and we can go off the beaten path. I got one grey and all yellows today. Let's hit the mossy slopes sometime...then after the hunt we can fish for some big catfish. I have extra rods and plenty of tackle, and night bobbers. This is a pic of my catfish caught last Friday at George Owens park in Independence,MO. And another pic of my Morels from today!


----------



## robear81

I can't figure out how to post pics? My pics are not showing up off my reply email!?


----------



## kc rm hunter

thanks KB,dang work and soccer practice/games keep getting in the way of my shroomin.I have always talked about going up there somewhere to hunt on the river.If I can ever swing it you will be the first one I contact.Seems this year is highly competitive on the river around here....way more than I have ever seen.I have one pretty well so far but got caught on the river in sundays second storm.......been there before but you think I'd've known better by now :lol: Happy Shroomin!!!!!


----------



## kb

Hey KC no problem. My son is 20 now and in college. Thank god I have about 6 weeks more or less of morel season to keep me busy. You might think about that area in Iowa you hunted with some guys I think a few years ago. It should have some nice young ones, and the bottoms up that way can be killer, I can tell you were to go. I have only gone way south, way west, or local so far. Places with the rain\heat at the right time, as usual, have been best. You ever fished for Blues out at Lake Milford by Junction City? or Perry? I know some guys that catch monsters out of those spots. Or maybe they were Flatheads. Do Blues live in lakes? I know they catch 50 - 70 LB sizes regularly. Those storms do make life interesting, I raced one out of the timber near the Iowa line last year. I could hear it coming and nearly died trying to get the 2 miles back to the car. Then I raced to the edge of the cloud to try to get out of the hail it was dropping. All in all another day in a morel chasers world. I also got blown across a lake in a rowboat once by a storm. Hunting morels by rowboat is as desperate as it gets! Don't ask.


----------



## morelium_falcon

Had Monday off and found my 1st morel of the season! Ended up finding about 65 more at my honey hole. Perfect start to the season for me! I have plenty to last me for a while but I'm sure I'll go out a few more times


----------



## morelium_falcon

Here's a few other pics from that day:

 

 

 

A huge Dryad's Saddle. Easily two feet across.

 
I.D. please?

 

 
How many do you see?

 
Came across a few where I think the storm broke them off their stems. Glad I could save them in time!

 

 
I.D. please?

 
I.D. please?

 

You can see all the pics here:
Morels 2014


----------



## smguffer

Robert ... if you look in the "St. Charles County" topic, i explained how to post pictures.... It is also explained in the FAQ section


----------



## lewis7281

http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/lewis72811/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20140430_142057_zps9a4be17f.jpg.html


----------



## kc rm hunter

Sounds good KB,I'm mostly a river-cat guy.I would love to get up there to that north spot....been thinkin about it the last several years.I think I'm about done for the season,got plenty in the fridge and my wife is asking where the groceries are gonna go  Good luck with the shroomin and stay out of those storms !!! :-D


----------



## kb

KC. Tell the wife that delicacies come before real food. It never works for me,,but worth a try. Hey good luck on the cats.


----------



## cnichols0021

Hey fellow Hunters! Please don't think I'm soliciting. Just want to share what I've found. I don't know why I didn't think of this earlier but I just found the prefect app for shroomin'. It's called SaveMyPlace. You can flip-flop between a generic map, satellite map or a hybrid of both. You can save locations to the map then reference then later. Mine opens up my iphone map and gives me walking directions to the HONEY HOLE. If you're like me, it is also a great help figuring out where you parked. It gives Lat &amp; Long coordinates and has a compass. I highly suggest it for $0.99 in the App Store. For non-iPhone users, I'm sure there are other comparable apps. Hopefully others will find it as helpful as I have. Let me know what you all think. CHEERS!


----------



## frednorf

Here in KC MO. I have been out at all my good places &amp; haven't seen 1,just like last year,100 year drought,not enough rain or sun,I have walked 15 miles &amp; im through for this year,I bought 3 pounds for $30,I am saving money,all the gas,time,walking,&amp; for what? Now to cook them up with Crappy,fried potatoes &amp; my main dish. This is my all time favorite meal!


----------



## morelquest

I went out for 4 hours on Thursday and 2 more hours today, all on the river bottoms. All together I found around 2 pounds of some really nice mushrooms. I feel like it is getting close to the end around here, but maybe the warmer weather will start them popping again.


----------



## jeffschre

Had alot better luck this year...found alot more than 1 this time around.

Was in alot better spot though....went with a buddy out to some private land in the Crystal Lakes area. I thought seeing a "morels for sale" sign in the front yard of a house on the way there was a good sign....ended up being two blocks way from where we were going to hunt.

 

Would have liked to have gotten to them a day earlier as they were starting to dry out, but at least they were still usable.

Hoping I get at least one more chance to get out and find similar numbers again before it gets too hot.


----------



## hi-lo-tx-ho

Sir i walked 15 miles also.......on Saturday!


----------



## jetcar

Very good year. It seems to be almost over, but I did find about 5# in a surprising spot on Sunday in an area where I've looked before but have never found any. Lots of big dry "ghost" morels there though - sort of dried out husks of what were once nice mushrooms.

I did go back and pick the little baby ones that I left earlier in the year after giving them about a week to grow. Nobody found them and they got nice and big. Pulled about 30# of of that area.


----------



## jeffschre

I'm hoping the T-storms forecasted for Thurs. combined with the milder high temp Fri will prolong the season at least until Sat. afternoon when I can go hunting for more....need to find at least one more batch to freeze up, these things are just too damn good in chili.


----------



## morelium_falcon

Went out this morning for a few hours but came home empty handed except for some ticks.

So what's the consensus, are we done here for this year? I've found about a 100 morels this season, which is more than enough for me. As always, glad to have had a chance to hike in the woods in nice weather, with good friends, and to share some tasty morels with friends and family.


----------



## privity

I guess I'll ask the question one last time... anyone finding anything around KC? I have seen several posts of mushrooms being found North of us and still in MO. Lots of recent rain and cooler temps - chance of a revival or just wishful thinking?


----------



## cnichols0021

Went out on Tuesday in North KC. Hit all my honey holes and didn't find a single one. If there are any left, I'd say they will be few and far between until next year.


----------

